# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Ebay tv antennas any good?

## bcp

There are currently TV antennas for sale on Ebay for around $34.   
Crest digital tv antenna - VHF/UHF.
4 Bay HDTV antenna VHF/UHF. 
Has anyone used these?  Are they good quality?   
I don't mind paying more if i have to, but want to know i'm getting value before i spend another $100 or more to have an expert replace the broken one.  
I'm in Baxter in Melbourne & have only had a traditional aerial. Is there an amazing alternative I should know about and pay for?

----------


## nww1969

You could also check out Bunnings, they have cheap ones.
Whats the postage like from ebay.

----------


## beeblebrox

when it comes to stuff out in the weather you get what you pay for.  The ebay stuff is junk and the bunnings (antsig) stuff isn't much better....  If you really want to DIY, then go to one of the electrical wholesalers and get a hills or matchmaster.   
You really need to use crimp or compression F connectors on your cable and use decent RG6 quadshield cable..   
By the time you tool up to do that you're better off paying a pro to do it properly. 
I don't work down your way but if you give laceys tv at seaford a call they should be able to recommend someone down your way with a digital meter which is critical for getting the best out of any new antenna setup.

----------


## Tomo

I agree with Beeblebrox 100%. 
I replace Ebay, Bunnings, Dick Smith etc antennas on a weekly basis. 
They are crap. 
Laceys or Bitek will help you out.

----------


## ausmps

I installed a Crest $27.55 metro area antenna (Purchased from Selby acoustics whom sell on e-bay) myself to 4 outlets in the roof space using F connectors and RG6 quadshield cable with great results. This cost me under $100 all up including tools ect whilst installers were quoting 3-5 times more. 
I have also noticed when in Selby Acoustics that the installers purchase supplies here. It is hard to justify getting an installer in for $300-$500 when they are putting in a few hours and using the same supplies that you can obtain from Selby.

----------


## tricky4000

Why don't you consider getting in indoor antenna?  They're not like the old style antennas.  They actually work pretty well nowadays especially on digital TVs.  
Tricks

----------

